# Beginning Beekeeping Classes Kansas City



## Zane

Thanks for the info. I may try to make it over to see and meet others.


----------



## Jethro

Just a reminder to please preregister. Lots of registrations coming in but there is still plenty of room for more.


----------



## Zane

*Beginners class*

I'm in the midst of a new schedule bid so am on hold for now. I do have 2 newbees thatI am trying to get to go.
Did you go last weekend to the get together? good time


----------

